# Paper Towel Alternatives for Carbon Steel & Cast Iron Pans



## applepieforbreakfast (Mar 21, 2020)

What does everyone use to wipe out oil/gunk from carbon steel and cast iron? Or to wipe out excess oil when seasoning?

I normally use paper towels, but the past few months I've been feeling really guilty when I look at the pile of garbage I end up with. It just seems so wasteful. Add in the current shopping climate, and I'm looking to conserve paper towels as much as possible.

Do y'all have a dedicated gunk towel or two that gets washed? Rinse and scrub with a brush, then set on the stove to dry?


----------



## SeattleBen (Mar 21, 2020)

I, with my cast iron, will wipe with a towel that goes into the wash. I'm also fond of a salt scrub to clean it. Hope that's of some help.


----------



## Michi (Mar 21, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a few cotton rags that can go into the washing machine.


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone else dash some water on hot cast iron? Boils anything off of mine. Long term effects? Yay/nay? I haven’t seen any problems but then again I’m pure amateur.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Mar 21, 2020)

nevrknow said:


> Anyone else dash some water on hot cast iron? Boils anything off of mine. Long term effects? Yay/nay? I haven’t seen any problems but then again I’m pure amateur.



I do that. I use a spray bottle with tap water, then wipe up with a paper towel. Blasts the baked on stuff right off.

If the pan was too hot, it could crack or warp it.

No ill effects yet.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 21, 2020)

As long as the pan isn't to hot and the water isn't to cold, everything will be fine.


----------



## nevrknow (Mar 21, 2020)

I’ll keep keeping on then. I do let the pan cool down some and use hot water. Guess I should have added that too. Thanks!


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok, don’t flame me, soap and water. 

proper seasoning is resistant to soap and water, even the dishwasher (or so I have seen ATK do). The partially polymerized oils are no go and will come off with soap and water/sponge.


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 21, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> It just seems so wasteful. Add in the current shopping climate, and I'm looking to conserve paper towels as much as possible.



... Newspaper came to my mind?


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 21, 2020)

I just use a dedicated kitchen sponge after I do the water trick above. The sponge comes fairly clean but I don’t use it for washing dishes. Then I eventually throw it away and start over. I know what you mean about going through paper towels, I feel guilty as well. You can also use a wash cloth and throw it in the washer, I do that too. I don’t throw it in with my clothes though, just other rags or old towels.


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 21, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> Ok, don’t flame me, soap and water.



People like you make me sick. You are a horrible person and I hope you.... 

Nah, I am with you. I don't do it often. When I do, I finish with a light wipe down with oil, then back on the stove for a few minutes to dry.


A stiff plastic scrubbing brush and hot water takes care of most clean-ups. A paint scraper can deal with tenacious burnt stuff...


----------



## ian (Mar 21, 2020)

I’ll wait till it’s cool(ish) and then just put it under the faucet, and scrape it with a flat bottomed spatula, or one of those chain mail things to get in the corners. Dump out the greasy water and at least you’re at the point where you can dry it with a *single* paper towel. Nowadays, I never oil it other than when I’m cooking, and the surface is plenty nonstick.

Soap once in a while is fine, too, as long as you don’t overdo it.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 21, 2020)

ian said:


> I’ll wait till it’s cool(ish) and then just put it under the faucet, and scrape it with a flat bottomed spatula, or one of those chain mail things to get in the corners. Dump out the greasy water and at least you’re at the point where you can dry it with a *single* paper towel. Nowadays, I never oil it other than when I’m cooking, and the surface is plenty nonstick.
> 
> Soap once in a while is fine, too, as long as you don’t overdo it.



try boiling water in the pan, hot cleans easier than cold in my experience.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm one of the strange ones. I usually throw water in it if it's super hot, and let it soak. Then scrub with dish soap, water, and a dobi spunge. After I've cleaned any stuck on bits, I throw the pan back on the stove to dry, and wipe down with oil and a paper towel.

My wife and I are considering grabbing a bunch of towels, and having a bin to throw them in for a paper towel replacement. Just tight on space in the current kitchen, and trying to figure out where to put a dirty rag bin, let alone another drawer to store the clean ones. It is a priority though, after baby proofing the house etc.


----------



## ian (Mar 22, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> try boiling water in the pan, hot cleans easier than cold in my experience.



I mean, fair enough, but then you have to boil water. It only takes 10 seconds to clean with warm or cold water. I’d rather not make a production out of cleaning a pan.

Also, I prefer not to hit the pan with too much water when it’s really hot, since in my experience that does strip the seasoning a bit. I’m a bit wary of boiling water for the same reason, although I gather you’re not worried. 

In any case, warm water with a warm pan is just fine.


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 23, 2020)

Currently I clean after cooking. If the pan is only a little 'dirty', does anybody clean it the next evening? For instance, you could boil the water in the pan as part of bringing the skillet to temperature for the next meal...?


----------



## Michi (Mar 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Currently I clean after cooking. If the pan is only a little 'dirty', does anybody clean it the next evening? For instance, you could boil the water in the pan as part of bringing the skillet to temperature for the next meal...?


It depends on what I had in there. If I've been frying something that doesn't have strong odours and there are no stuck-on bits, I typically just run hot water into the pan, give it a few swipes with a dish brush, and back on the stove to dry. Once the pan comes off the stove, it is sterile, so there is not need to worry about (immediate) bacteria growth. However, oil residue in a pan that isn't being used for several days can cause problems, because of mould and/or bacteria growth.


----------



## podzap (Mar 23, 2020)

I use this one:


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 23, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> ... Newspaper came to my mind?



Good idea. That's what I'll use to soak up oil if the local shortage of paper towels persists (and it probably will). 

For cast iron pans, I remove as much oil as possible with paper towels then throw them out. Followed by partial filling with water and boiling to remove any crusty bits if needed, then a scrub brush in the sink (as in the photo above). 

I want to remove as much oil as possible before the final sink scrub, because I really don't want much oil going down the sink drain. That's a recipe for an expensive plumbing bill eventually, when it solidifies and clogs somewhere down the pipes. Especially in a very old house with squirrelly plumbing like mine.


----------



## podzap (Mar 23, 2020)

My grandma used to reuse large pickle jars - keep pouring used grease into them until they were full, then throw them out with the garbage. Keep the jar lid on to keep the smell trapped inside.


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 23, 2020)

I sometimes use a Scotch-Brite Dobie pad and then dry with paper or cloth towel


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 24, 2020)

Paraffin said:


> I want to remove as much oil as possible before the final sink scrub, because I really don't want much oil going down the sink drain. That's a recipe for an expensive plumbing bill eventually, when it solidifies and clogs somewhere down the pipes. Especially in a very old house with squirrelly plumbing like mine.



Good plan!


----------



## krx927 (Mar 24, 2020)

I try to clean it soon after usage. I put in some water, heat it up and they I just this:

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/other-products-1/products/tawashi-medium


----------



## parbaked (Mar 24, 2020)

I like to keep as much oil as possible off my cleaning brush and out of my drains.
I try to take a used paper towel from the recycling bin, soak up as much oil as possible and dispose in the compost bin. 
I then scrub with a hot water & a brush.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Mar 24, 2020)

Sounds like some kitchen towels are going to be sacrificed at the altar of carbon steel and cast iron. Luckily, they're the cheap-o special from Ikea, so I won't feel too bad about it.


----------



## Anton (Mar 24, 2020)

First, build some basic coating, then never need a hard scrub imo 

Rinse with very hot water
kosher or any other coarse salt, paper towel scrub with salt, rinse with hot water
wala
never fails, 10 years later my cast iron is better than new


----------



## Cliff (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been using microfiber and old dishtowels that I keep separate in lieu of paper towels. The microfiber come in different colors, which is handy to dedicate them to certain tasks. Knives get blue, no chemicals, and the blue ones go in the regular laundry. Other colors see nasty stuff and get washed on their own.

For super fatty things like duck or bacon, I use a version of the pickle jar; and I like the Lodge brush.


----------



## Talim (Mar 25, 2020)

You can use silicone scrapers or even silicone spatulas to remove most of the fat. Anything stuck gets scrubbed in soap and water.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cliff said:


> I've been using microfiber and old dishtowels that I keep separate in lieu of paper towels. The microfiber come in different colors, which is handy to dedicate them to certain tasks. Knives get blue, no chemicals, and the blue ones go in the regular laundry. Other colors see nasty stuff and get washed on their own.



Microfiber is platic not heat resistant, so I personally would keep that for glassware and knifes if you prefer to use it there. 

Its also a source of microplastic polution, which means its not a great solution to use when not required or significantly more useful than other options. For pans, both paper and cotton towels I think are safer/saner but everyone will have their own views on the tradeoffs.

AFAIK it also sheds micro-plastics into the environment > https://psmag.com/environment/there-is-no-escaping-microplastic-pollution


----------



## mengosmoothie (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a dedicated yellow scotch brite for my cast iron and carbon steel. After a while, they will get pretty oily and loaded. At that time, I just throw some detergent onto the sponge and clean it out. Ready to keep using for ages.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 26, 2020)

HRC_64 said:


> Microfiber is platic not heat resistant, so I personally would keep that for glassware and knifes if you prefer to use it there.
> 
> Its also a source of microplastic polution, which means its not a great solution to use when not required or significantly more useful than other options. For pans, both paper and cotton towels I think are safer/saner but everyone will have their own views on the tradeoffs.
> 
> AFAIK it also sheds micro-plastics into the environment > https://psmag.com/environment/there-is-no-escaping-microplastic-pollution


 
Thanks


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Jun 20, 2020)

Did some spring cleaning and found some old kitchen towels that had been replaced. Started using them for wiping out pans instead of paper towels, and now my paper towel roll seems like it lasts forever. Cotton towels are definitely the way to go for me!


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 20, 2020)

Cliff said:


> I've been using microfiber and old dishtowels that I keep separate in lieu of paper towels. The microfiber come in different colors, which is handy to dedicate them to certain tasks. Knives get blue, no chemicals, and the blue ones go in the regular laundry. Other colors see nasty stuff and get washed on their own.
> 
> For super fatty things like duck or bacon, I use a version of the pickle jar; and I like the Lodge brush.



But you save that fat, right? Bacon fat is gold.


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 20, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Did some spring cleaning and found some old kitchen towels that had been replaced. Started using them for wiping out pans instead of paper towels, and now my paper towel roll seems like it lasts forever. Cotton towels are definitely the way to go for me!



Putting a small laundry bin in my kitchen totally changed the way I approach towels. Highly recommend if you haven't done it already.


----------



## ian (Jun 20, 2020)

Yea, we’re lucky enough that our laundry room is adjacent to the kitchen, so towels get thrown on the floor there 3 times a day.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 22, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> But you save that fat, right? Bacon fat is gold.



Totally -- I keep bacon fat, lard from pork shoulder fat cap, and duck fat.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 22, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> Putting a small laundry bin in my kitchen totally changed the way I approach towels. Highly recommend if you haven't done it already.



+1. I originally thought lowering my paper towel usage would be tough. Did the same, put a small trash can that we treat as a laundry basket under the sink. Never looked back. Bought a costco Pack of Paper Towels in Feb i think. Even with the pandemic, havnt needed to re-up yet.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 22, 2020)

Bar mops from Sam's, all I use when cooking and for clean up, no paper towels. Daily Chef Bar Mops, 16" x 19" (24 ct.) - Sam's Club


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have not purchased from these people. It looks like a good deal. 50lb of towels should last a very long time. I have used huck towles and they work great. Most of the new kitchen and bath towels I have purchased seem to have some kind of softener or conditioner on them that make them almost water repellent until they have been washed a couple times. That is not the case with huck towels.




https://bluehuck.com/shop/ols/products/box-of-reclaimed-green-tight-weave-huck-towels


----------

